# Toronto gamers on here?



## Drak-son (Sep 1, 2004)

Couldn't find a Search feature on this forum so I started a new thread.
I'm willing to play almost any rpg system at this point so post if you're in Toronto.


----------



## Alhazred (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't live in Toronto but I visit the city on occasion to visit the UofT libraries.  You might want to try the Hairy Tarantula on Yonge St. near Gerard St. (www.hairyt.com); you can probably find gamers through the store.


----------



## Harrowed (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm running a 3.5 Midnight game north of Pickering, if you've got a car it's about 35KM from T.O.


----------

